# Got a random girl's number



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Stopped a girl on campus to "ask her a quick question"....I said "are you single?"...she says "Yes"....short convo (about 1 minute), then I got her number!!


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

What the...? Just like that?! You're one lucky guy, man.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

It's easy to get a fake number.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Whoa. That's brave :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> It's easy to get a fake number.


:b

Still though, that's pretty cool. Maybe it's real, and hey, even if it's fake, you still did something 99% of us would never be able to.


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

actually i think SA people are probably the most interesting people, and this proves it. lol wellllllllllllllllllll done


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow WTF [email protected]@#%% congratulations!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, you're one of those fake SAers. Wrong board buddy.

(I'm just joking! I kid! I kid!)

Congrats man! That's a huge triumph! I'll going to puke thinking about it!


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice!

I did the same exact once back in college and I too got her number.

I'm curious though for an exact run down of exactly how the conversation went? Whenever I think this, I'm always at a loss for what to say after "Are you single? ...(yes/no)..Can get you number?"


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

You're the man! :nw


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Getting a number is one thing, calling is another  I fail at both tho.

Or maybe he called her already and they are on their way to Vegas to get hitched 

Congrats! :


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm not going to call her so there won't be an update on that, but I do plan to do this again. The convo was nothing special at all. Like I said, I asked if she was single, then basically I got her name, asked what she was doing, and said I wanted to call her sometime. It was about 1 minute in length and she only knows my name really, nothing about me. I don't know anything about her either. I'm just doing this to get over my anxiety and prove to myself how easy it is to meet girls. Nobody does this kinda thing (not even outgoing people) so that's why it's such a challenge. I have been wanting to do this for a loooooooong time. I feel so much better after getting it out of the way and I think it will be a lot easier to do in the future. If I were looking for a girl right now, this would be my preferred method of meeting one anyways. I prefer random chance encounters rather than being tied down to what my life situation brings me.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Got a random girl's number*



Futures said:


> Nice!
> 
> I did the same exact once back in college and I too got her number.
> 
> I'm curious though for an exact run down of exactly how the conversation went? Whenever I think this, I'm always at a loss for what to say after "Are you single? ...(yes/no)..Can get you number?"


That's basically it. Just remember to ask for her name and it's probably good to explain why you asked her that. The girl asked me why I asked her. Despite the question, I found it surprising that it's not immediately obvious you are interested in meeting her. Next time I want to at least ask what year she is, her major, etc, but I was too nervous this time I just asked like where she was going (that's a decent question too). Personally I don't want a long drawn out conversation. She's on her way somewhere, I'm on my way somewhere, so we are both busy and conversation doesn't come that easy to strangers either. I think it's best to ease into things. This way I could call her, then learn a little more about her and ask her out, then by the time we go out we'd hopefully find more things to talk about and she'd be over the shock of how I met her.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> I'm not going to call her


but what if shes waiting for you to call?...this is why women think men are evil 

edit: and congrats on doing this...its a pretty big step


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> I'm not going to call her .


Gratz on the number but that's pretty low of you. Just using like that.


----------



## irish (May 26, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> If I were looking for a girl right now, this would be my preferred method of meeting one anyways. I prefer random chance encounters rather than being tied down to what my life situation brings me.


This is what I'm striving for as well


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, I hope she isn't waiting for my call. I just figured girls wouldn't expect a random guy to call. I just want to do this to get over my anxiety, but I don't want to hurt anyone.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> Man, I hope she isn't waiting for my call. I just figured girls wouldn't expect a random guy to call. I just want to do this to get over my anxiety, but I don't want to hurt anyone.


then gimme her number if youre not gonna call...poor girl...sitting there with no one to talk to


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

This is amazing, now that I have regained my senses from the shock with my first reply.

How nervous were you? Was it hard to carry on that 1-minute conversation? How did you lead into part where you asked her for her number?


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

lol I'm the kind of guy who thinks "what's this guy look like so I can rate myself by comparison". Anytime anyone doesn't completely like me and shows it 100%, I think it's because they think I'm ugly...


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

lol I'm the kind of guy who thinks "what's this guy look like so I can rate myself by comparison". Anytime anyone doesn't completely like me and shows it 100%, I think it's because they think I'm ugly...


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

woooh


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

vicente said:


> This is amazing, now that I have regained my senses from the shock with my first reply.
> 
> How nervous were you? Was it hard to carry on that 1-minute conversation? How did you lead into part where you asked her for her number?


I was pretty nervous. It's hard to make conversation right off the bat randomly like that. I just asked if she was going to class, where she was going. It wasn't much of a conversation. I just asked a few questions so it wouldn't be like I was immediately just asking for the number. I didn't lead into asking for the number. I just ran out of things to talk about and said "Can I call you sometime?".

I deleted her number yesterday unfortunately so I can't call her.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

First time I decided to "go for the number" I was shocked at how easy it was. What was I worried about? Nobody what is happening with your body..the sweats, the shakes...just do it!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I asked my question again, but she was married this time. I didn't realize how old she was at first. I will try again.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> I asked my question again, but she was married this time. I didn't realize how old she was at first. I will try again.


Next time you try this, please call the girl...


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I would agree. Call the girls or else the SAS Sisterhood will be all over you my friend! :afr


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats, that really takes guts! However, I don't think you should ask unless you really intend to call her. I know if a guy asked for my number and then he didn't call, I'd be really disappointed (and having SA and low self-esteem, I'd think there was something wrong with me).


----------



## Mintyfresh (May 27, 2004)

I think I'd call just out of curiosity of whether or not its a real number. Keep going man, the first one is the hardest and don't listen to the women folk here hehe ... only call if you feel like it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Call her RIGHT now. True test to see how your SA is doing! on the spot call without thinking!

LOL i'd never be able to do it! i'd be thinking days in advance of what to say and probably wear a hole in my carpet from walking back in fourth.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

winduptoy said:


> Congrats, that really takes guts! However, I don't think you should ask unless you really intend to call her. I know if a guy asked for my number and then he didn't call, I'd be really disappointed (and having SA and low self-esteem, I'd think there was something wrong with me).


Agreed, but I wouldn't think there was something wrong with me. I'd think there was something wrong with him for not calling because he's the one who asked for my number in the first place. I'd just pass him off in my mind as a stupid jerkoff and forget about it. No offense to Dave, but there are ways of going up to girls and making conversation *without* asking for the number if you already know you don't plan on calling. That's all. Thankyou and goodnight.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Got a random girl's number*



Airick10 said:


> I would agree. Call the girls or else the SAS Sisterhood will be all over you my friend! :afr


Damn straight! :lol

I just went back and read that he was nervous and ran out of things to say so the "Can I have your number?" slipped out. I can see how that could happen.
We might forgive him this time. :b

Great progress though Dave.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Whoa, I approached a smoking hot girl today, but she wasn't single  Oh well


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Cool! lol
You know what I find helps is making eye contact and then give a mischevious smile, like you have naughty thoughts. If you do this right, the girl should smile back~


----------



## hyjinx (Jun 17, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> I'm not going to call her so there won't be an update on that, but I do plan to do this again. The convo was nothing special at all. Like I said, I asked if she was single, then basically I got her name, asked what she was doing, and said I wanted to call her sometime. It was about 1 minute in length and she only knows my name really, nothing about me. I don't know anything about her either. I'm just doing this to get over my anxiety and prove to myself how easy it is to meet girls. *Nobody does this kinda thing (not even outgoing people)* so that's why it's such a challenge. I have been wanting to do this for a loooooooong time. I feel so much better after getting it out of the way and I think it will be a lot easier to do in the future. If I were looking for a girl right now, this would be my preferred method of meeting one anyways. I prefer random chance encounters rather than being tied down to what my life situation brings me.


Are you sure? I think many guys do this. But for an SA guy to do that, good job!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

hyjinx said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to call her so there won't be an update on that, but I do plan to do this again. The convo was nothing special at all. Like I said, I asked if she was single, then basically I got her name, asked what she was doing, and said I wanted to call her sometime. It was about 1 minute in length and she only knows my name really, nothing about me. I don't know anything about her either. I'm just doing this to get over my anxiety and prove to myself how easy it is to meet girls. *Nobody does this kinda thing (not even outgoing people)* so that's why it's such a challenge. I have been wanting to do this for a loooooooong time. I feel so much better after getting it out of the way and I think it will be a lot easier to do in the future. If I were looking for a girl right now, this would be my preferred method of meeting one anyways. I prefer random chance encounters rather than being tied down to what my life situation brings me.
> ...


Nah, nobody does it. Guys will do either immature catcalls or need to have some drinks in them, but to confidently approach a woman in daylight, I think that really sets you apart and that's why I'm doing it.


----------



## hyjinx (Jun 17, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> hyjinx said:
> 
> 
> > daaaaave said:
> ...


Which city do you live? I know here in Toronto many guys do this. Its called sarging right? Its very much well documented. They have meetings, seminars and everything to talk about that. They are the so called PUAs. Are you one? Since you've been on sosuave, i think you know that already!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

hyjinx said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > hyjinx said:
> ...


LOL, please don't call me a PUA, I try to be genuine in my approaches. You are right PUAs do this, but they are like less than 1% of the population.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I just approached another girl at the library and she was single, but I was sooooo nervous I just asked for the # right away and she said she didn't feel comfortable doing that since she didn't know me, but thanked me for the compliment.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Dave, well atleast you did it!! Maybe you should talk more to them first, 'cause some girls would rather like to know that you have a decent personality. It doesn't have to be long, maybe just a couple minutes of chat where you can show them your personality.

Hyjinx, I would have to agree with Dave that less than 1% of the male population does day-time approaching. How often do you see guys in the day time walk up to a girl that they don't know and talk to her?


----------



## hyjinx (Jun 17, 2007)

Strength said:


> Hey Dave, well atleast you did it!! Maybe you should talk more to them first, 'cause some girls would rather like to know that you have a decent personality. It doesn't have to be long, maybe just a couple minutes of chat where you can show them your personality.
> 
> Hyjinx, I would have to agree with Dave that less than 1% of the male population does day-time approaching. How often do you see guys in the day time walk up to a girl that they don't know and talk to her?


I've actually seen it a couple of times, in malls, subway. The most impressive that I found were the ones on the bus. I saw two of those during the year. Other people could hear them and everyone was staring. Those guys have huge balls.

Dave can you approach in those kinds of situations? I can't. I can do it only when the girl is alone and preferably walking instead of sitting, when no one is within hearing range and when she makes eye contact with me. For some weird reason, which is most likely SA related, I totally freak at the idea of doing it in front of people within hearing range.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't know if you just got lucky by seeing so many approaches, but I know it's rare and most people don't do it, or they do it once in a blue moon.



hyjinx said:


> Other people could hear them and everyone was staring. Those guys have huge balls.


Was the guy by himself? You know, I was thinking about what you wrote, and I can see how this whole "approaching" thing is so psychological. We all think that a person who goes up to a girl (with other people hearing them especially) must be so brave, but why do we REALLY think that? It's not like anything bad can really happen. Going to war risking your life is something that takes guts, but walking up to a harmless girl...why does it even scare normal people? You know nothing is going to happen. It's this pervasive, irrational fear of being judged. SA at its core.

The good thing is that we can uncondition and condition our brains to things through repeated stimilus and habit forming behaviour.


----------



## hyjinx (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes he was alone. For me personally, its not the actual girl that I fear but its the surrounding people. Like you said, being judged by others. I know its not like those people are going to jump on me and beat me up. But still, I cant explain it. I'm too conscious. Its irrational. The 'normal' guys on the other hand, I think, have mostly fear of rejection by the girl. They don't care about the other people around.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Got a random girl's number*



hyjinx said:


> Yes he was alone. For me personally, its not the actual girl that I fear but its the surrounding people. Like you said, being judged by others. I know its not like those people are going to jump on me and beat me up. But still, I cant explain it. I'm too conscious. Its irrational. The 'normal' guys on the other hand, I think, have mostly fear of rejection by the girl. They don't care about the other people around.


Yeah that's my fear, but I am starting to get over it. This is how most people are, I think, they are afraid of people overhearing.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I approached another girl today who got off at my bus stop, but she wasn't single. I have seen her before too so I will probably see her again. Why are all the hot girls taken?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Well congratulations on the number, but I don't get why you wouldn't call.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Got a random girl's number*



srschirm said:


> Well congratulations on the number, but I don't get why you wouldn't call.


That was a month ago. I accidentally deleted the #.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok, but I noticed you said you weren't going to call before it got deleted. Why cuz?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

It's kinda a long story. I wish I had called.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Well don't beat yourself up over it, get out there and do the same, only next time call.


----------

